# given a Minox 35 EL....  help?



## 2WheelPhoto (May 7, 2011)

Hi, mom gave me a family Minox 35 EL and a flash. This cam is so mint and according to her it hasn't been used passed a couple of rolls of film, everyone thought it was too small and passed it to her eventually.....  30 years ago or so.

I'm so anxious to use it. Anyone know a place to order the weird batteries from? The cam has a new battery with german writing all over it. This battery is dead and I don't know what to do. The owners manual is in german.

The battery I'm looking for (according to the package) is VARTA "V 27 PX Mercury".

Any help with where to purchase a battery, american adapter, or anything at all will be very much appreciated!

Thanks, Steve


----------



## AUG19 (May 7, 2011)

It might be worth your while investing in this solution, seeing as it _is_ a nice camera.


----------



## AUG19 (May 7, 2011)

Criscam supply it in the US too.. CRIS Camera Repair and Services - Mercury Battery Adapters


----------



## Proteus617 (May 7, 2011)

The advantage of mercury batteries was the very steady voltage output.  The voltage of alkaline batteries drop as they discharge.  The expensive adapters listed above contain diodes that regulate the voltage of alkaline cells.  You could also just try an alkaline battery of the same size (just Google for the replacement).  Cameras made toward the end of the mercury cell period often had internal circuitry that can compensate for the slightly different voltage and discharge curve of an alkaline cell.  Won't hurt your camera and only costs about $5 to try.  At least you will know if your cameras electronics have survived before you shell out the big bucks for an adapter.


----------



## compur (May 8, 2011)

Batteries & adapters available on eBay


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 9, 2011)

thanks guys!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 31, 2011)

Got batteries, and 1st roll of film has been loaded. Walgreens only had ASA200 or faster film dammit


----------

